# accord / un accord / d'accord



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Parvenir à un accord* = arrivare a un accordo.

*D'un commun accord* = di un accordo in comune??

*Je suis d'accord (avec toi/vous-autres) *= sono d'accordo (con te/ con voialtri)

*D'accord, soit* = ???

*D'accord, allez-y!* = D' accordo, avvanti???


----------



## Corsicum

Propositions :
Parvenir à un accord = _arrivare a un accordo_. _Arrivare ad un accordo di pace_
_Giungere_ se dit aussi_* ? = *__Indispensabili per giungere ad un accordo il più rapidamente possibile_

D'un commun accord = _Di comune accordo . __Di comune accordo abbiamo deciso di visitare_


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Parvenir à un accord* = arrivare a un accordo.
> 
> *D'un commun accord* = di comune accordo
> 
> *Je suis d'accord (avec toi/vous-autres) *= sono d'accordo (con te/ con voialtri)
> 
> *D'accord, soit* = d'accordo, e sia!



On peut dire aussi: *
Parvenir à un accord = *pervenire a un accordo


Je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction de "*D'accord, allez-y!"*. Peut-être "D'accordo, andate".


----------



## brian

*D'accord, allez-y*... je dirais que ça dépend du contexte.

*D'accord *= _d'accordo, va bene, bene, ..._
*Allez-y* = _andate(ci) _[littéralement], _avanti _[adressé "a voi, a Lei"], ...


----------



## The curious

Et aussi "d'accordo, andiamo" peut être en sens figuré, c'est-à-dire (selon le contexte):

"D'accord, allez-y": "D'accord, on commence à faire ça" ou "D'accord, on a pris la décision"…
(un peu comme on utilise "on est parti" en français)


----------



## CrystalAngel

D'accord allez-y...
 io lo tradurrei volgarmente con 

D'accordo, vai!

nel senso di una esclamazione di invito..


----------

